# iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)



## dj*viper (25. Mai 2012)

*iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

*Der untethered Jailbreak für iOS 5.1.1 ist da! *​

*Neben dem untethered Jailbreak von allen iOS 5.1.1  kompatiblen iPhone (iPhone 4S, iPhone 4, iPhone 3GS) und iPads (das neue  iPad 3, iPad 2 und iPad 1) könnt ihr mit Absinthe 2.0 auch die iPod touch 3G & 4G sowie  das AppleTV 2 jailbreaken.*

Der eigentliche Jailbreak ist schnell gemacht und durchgeführt. Nach dem  Start von Absinthe sind die Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm zu befolgen.  Da auch hier die Payload vermutlich von externen Servern geladen wird  können hier vor allem in der Anfangszeit auch längere Wartezeiten  und/oder Abbrüche vorkommen.
ACHTUNG: Unlocker sollten sich noch gedulden!

Viel Spaß mit dem aktuellen iOS 5.1.1 Jailbreak Absinthe 

Quelle: pod2g-ios
Quelle Bild: hack2learn.org


Rechtliche Hinweise:
Gemäß §69c Nr.2 UrhG könnte der Jailbreak eine sonstige Umarbeitung  eines  Computerprogramms (Firmware) darstellen. Dies könnte unter  anderem zu einem  Vernichtungsanspruch des Rechteinhabers (§69f I UrhG)  und anderen zivilrechtlichen Schritten führen. Die Rechtslage ist in  Deutschland noch nicht abschließend geklärt. Die Durchführung und/oder  Nutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Beachtet außerdem die Forenregeln  (4.4) für nachfolgende Diskussionen.

________________________________________________________________________

*UPDATE 1:

Neue Version! 
Absinthe 2.0.1 behebt kleinere  Probleme mit dem untethered iOS 5.1.1 Jailbreak.
Zusätzlich ist aktuell dank einem etwas überlaufenen Cydia mit einigen Problemen zu rechnen.

________________________________________________________________________

UPDATE 2:

Neue Version! 
Absinthe 2.0.2 unterstützt ab sofort die neue Build 9B208 für das iPhone 4.

________________________________________________________________________

UPDATE 3:

Neue Version! 
Absinthe 2.0.4 unterstützt ab sofort das neue iPad 2 (also iPad 2,4).

*


----------



## gecan (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

auf mein ipad3 5.1.1 will es nicht gehen, komischerweise gabs news zulesen das es auf 5.1 und 5.1.1 gehen sollte ohne probleme !

dann paar tage später doch nur auf 5.1.1 und man müsse auf 5.1.1 updaten damit der jailbreak funktioniert 

aber haha ich lese das es beim vielen es nicht funktioniert 

könnte das vll eine falle sein von apple oder so


----------



## dj*viper (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

die server(cydia) sind überlastet...


----------



## 0815 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Sind doch mal gute Neuigkeiten


----------



## gecan (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

wieso wird den cydia immer von server geladen und installiert bei einen jailbreak ?


----------



## dj*viper (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*



gecan schrieb:


> wieso wird den cydia immer von server geladen und installiert bei einen jailbreak ?


 weil das ein hauptbestandteil der jailbreak ist. war schon immer so...


----------



## Idefix Windhund (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Ich dachte bis jetzt auf so eindeutigen Seiten die mit allerlei Hardware zu tun haben ist schon alleine das Wort "Jailbreak" ungern gesehen. Und nun eine ganze User News auf der Main darüber


----------



## Ghostknight (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*



dj*viper schrieb:


> Die Rechtslage ist in  Deutschland noch nicht abschließend geklärt.



Das ist der Unterschied gegenüber hacken/cracken obwohl es eigentlich eine Art von beidem ist aber da dies noch nicht geklärt ist dürfen wir wohl noch drüber schreiben


----------



## gecan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

hab jetzt zig male versucht bis jetzt 9 uhr doch leider immer wieder diese meldung hier 

deutet diese meldung jetzt auf server überlastung oder auf was anderes ?


----------



## Chinaquads (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

ich finde das geil... kaufen sich nen ipad3  / iphone 4s und haben keine kohle für apps... wofür sonst brauch man nen "jailbreak" ??


----------



## celi2 (26. Mai 2012)

Das ist vollkommender Bloedsinn. Klar benutzen viele den Jaulbreak nur fuer gecrackte Apps, aber der jailbreak ist dazu da, von Apple nicht genehmigte Software zu benutzen.
Man konnte z.B. schon frueher das Hintergrundbild aendern, bevor Apple dies erlaubte.
Ich persoenlich benutze den Lockscreen gerne. Dann hat man alles auf dem Lockscreen im Blick. Oder dass ich alle Apps mit einem Doppelklick auf die Statusbar schlieesen kann. Ich koennte diese Liste sehr lange fortfuehren...


----------



## gecan (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

ich könnt auch ne sehr lange liste hier schreiben was man alles über cydia tools anstellen kann 

*Chinaquads*,

wenn du nur mein iphone sehen könntest und mit den standard iphone vergleichen würdest, würdest du so machen -->


----------



## Nosferatu05 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Also ich bin mal gespannt ob das wer zum laufen bekommt und berichten kann wie das so ist. Gerne auch per PM


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

ich weise nochmal auf die forenregel 4.4 hin:


> Diese Inhalte sind in Verbindung mit folgenden Arten von Beiträgen untersagt:
> 
> Anleitungen, Hilfestellungen, Videos
> Erklärungen/Release-Notes von Herstellern urheberrechtsschädigender Inhalte (z.B. .nfo)
> ...




*UPDATE 1*: *

Neue Version! Absinthe 2.0.1 behebt kleinere  Probleme mit dem untethered iOS 5.1.1 Jailbreak.
Zusätzlich ist aktuell dank einem etwas überlaufenen Cydia mit einigen Problemen zu rechnen.*


----------



## ich558 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Also ich hab gehört (  ), dass Cydia bei vielen Tweaks wie zB SBsettings Fehler im Download auftreten. Liegt wohl an der Überlastung oder? Ansonsten hängt sich das iPhone 4s manchmal kurz auf bzw friert kurz ein. Was da jemand welcher Tweak da schuld sein könnte?


----------



## dj*viper (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

ja liegt an der überlastung...


----------



## Pokerclock (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Zur Info. Es gab nun dreimal gelbe Karten, da hier offensichtlich einige nicht auf Hinweise auf die eigene Nutzung eines JB verzichten können und das obwohl schon der TE mehrmals darauf aufmerksam macht dies zu unterlassen.

Nochmal die Forenregeln als Ganzes:



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> 
> ...


Der Thread hier stellt eine absolute Ausnahme dar, da im Startpost auf Forenregeln und Rechtslage hingewiesen wird und nur so halbwegs ein Berichterstattungsinteresse zu gewährleisten ist, was Meinungs- und Pressefreiheit nur zu Gute kommen kann. Im Übrigen bitte die Verweise auf PN-Verkehr vermeiden. Oh, Wunder gehört auch die PN-Kommunikation zum Forum.


----------



## Chinaquads (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*



gecan schrieb:


> ich könnt auch ne sehr lange liste hier schreiben was man alles über cydia tools anstellen kann
> 
> *Chinaquads*,
> 
> wenn du nur mein iphone sehen könntest und mit den standard iphone vergleichen würdest, würdest du so machen -->



naja, dann stellen wir mal mein htc one x dagegen --->


----------



## dj*viper (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

*UPDATE 2*: *

Neue Version! 
Absinthe 2.0.2 unterstützt ab sofort die neue Build 9B208 für das iPhone 4.*


----------



## dj*viper (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Unglaublich aber wahr – fast eine Million Absinthe 2.0 Jailbreaks  wurden durchgeführt – kaum vorstellbar, welchen Ansturm die Server hier  standhalten mussten. Dennoch – unterm Strich hat alles hervorragend  geklappt.


 Interessant ist aber auch ein Kommentar auf einem Tweet – stellt  Euch vor, jeder der ca. 1 Million Jailbreaker hätte nur EINEN Euro  gespendet… oder alternativ: die Jungs hätten den Jailbreak für einen  Euro via Sauriks Cydia Store “verkauft”.


----------



## dj*viper (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

*UPDATE 3*: *

Neue Version! 
Absinthe 2.0.4 unterstützt ab sofort **das neue iPad 2 (also iPad 2,4)**.*


----------



## -MIRROR- (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Ist der besser als der 4.3.3 untethered Jailbreak für iPhone 4 ?


----------



## dj*viper (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

iOS 5 ist grundsätzlich "besser", da es viele neuerungen besitzt.
hat nichts mit nem jailbreak zu tun...


----------



## -MIRROR- (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: iOS 5.1.1 untethered Jailbreak für alle iPhone & iPad (inkl. iPad 3 & iPhone 4S Jailbreak)*

Also ist der neue besser als der alte, der Jailbreak also genauso gut, aber die zu jailbreakende Version ist neuer und besser.


----------

